
How to Google Better? - rayhook
I&#x27;m a Junior JS developer and I admit that I&#x27;m bad at finding relevant information to solve problems.  Usually end up on stack overflow&#x2F;MDN but there they spoon feed you the information. How do you guys find relevant information efficiently? I read posts saying &quot;keep it simple&quot; or “use the right keyword&quot; but what are the right keywords?<p>I use  [programming language] + [verb] + [keywords] formula but most of the time but can&#x27;t find what I’m looking for.<p>So, how do you guys search, select keywords or in general search better?
======
yesenadam
Gee, I hardly ever have trouble finding what I'm looking for. I guess topics
vary in search ease! And I'm sure this will become easier with experience, as
you learn the capabilities/commands/methods/attributes of the languages &
libraries. What are some specific examples?

I made a startpage that makes searching much easier and faster. There's a text
entry field, then buttons for: 5 other search engines, and for Google: search,
search in previous year, verbatim, image, large image, video, >20 mins video,
Google books, Google scholar, then buttons for wikipedia, LaTeX, IMDb etc
(that add those words to a google search) - i.e. add buttons for your most-
used search terms. Also I have buttons for searching within youtube and
LibGen. Then after unsuccessfully searching, just go Back to the startpage
with the search terms still there. Before that I used to have to type what I
was searching for multiple times, e.g. searching for obscure books/movies. For
JS you could have 1-button searching within your favourite docs/sites. Or just
hyperlinks to online manuals. There's a lot of buttons, but colour-coded and
grouped it's not confusing - grey = add words to text field (also "clear
field", "put quotes around", "filetype:pdf" etc), blue = google search e.g
wikipedia, image; red = youtube searches, yellow = LibGen searches, white =
video/book sites, black = torrent sites. For the sites with just one search
button I have their logo as the button, etc. Good luck! (p.s. Also I learnt a
lot about JS & CSS making the startpage!)

------
ktpsns
Something I noticed in web searching for programming questions is to align
your problem to the problems of others. That is, generalize and change your
question until it hits a common ground. Or try to search for more "lower
level" questions from which answers you can compose the original question's
answer. Depending on your problems, the actual programming language might not
be relevant. And the "verb" might be ignored by Google.

Furthermore, I find StackOverflow a brilliant ressource, especially for
beginners.

